# Home visit needed in Abingdon, VA



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Does anyone know anyone that could do a homevisit in abingdon, va? If so, please PM me.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I will send a note out to our volunteer group to see if we can find someone to help you out!


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

THANKS!!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I sent an email to a fellow rescue worker in that area last night. As soon as I hear back from her I will pass along your contact information.

Will you please PM me your phone number so that I can pass it along to her?

Thanks!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

DumasGSD - please check your PMs. 

Thanks!


----------

